# Where to get 10lb co2 refilled in Vancouver/Richmond?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there any places in this area?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I go to ACME Fire & Safety in Burnaby - Pat from Canadian Aquatis also does it too. Actually, I will probably leave mine with Pat - the main reason I went to ACME is because they also did hydrotests for me to make sure the tanks are safe to use again.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

there's a place by ikea in coquitlam. i forget the name but it's across the street essentially.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Kms tools


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Kms


AH!

that's the one!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Royal City Fire Supply in New West does it. No waiting. By the time you pay in the office they have it ready to go. Nice folks too.


----------

